# Name for "Siamese" kitten's spotted colour?



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a new member here and read the sticky about asking "what breed is my cat?" However, I have a bit of a different situation, as I'm currently waiting for the registration papers but I can't remember exactly what my kitten's breed would be called. It doesn't really matter as Maya is only "pet quality" but I am curious, and I can't ask the breeder right now because she's out of town.

I know that in the CFA, Maya would be an "Any Other Variety" Oriental Shorthair, but she's being registered in TICA as a Siamese. I also know that she is chocolate point and lynx point/tabby. However, right now she really only has a lot of colour on her tail and her ears. There are only some faint bits and pieces of colour on her face and along her spine, and only a couple of spots of colour on the bottom of her paws. Is there a specific name for this type of spotting/colouring? How much more should the colour darken, given that she is already 14 weeks old? A lot of people know what Siamese cats look like so they seem to think I'm lying when I say that she is a Siamese (because of her lack of strong points). Maybe I should just start calling her an Oriental Shorthair!?  

I'll try posting a picture or two....Two of the pictures were taken when she was 6 weeks; the other was taken at 12 weeks with my other kitten (a definite Oriental Shorthair), Brady.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Whatever she is she is darling. What an adorable little cutie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, a chocolate point is always quite fair in coloration, it takes time before the points starts to show, and if the kitten is also lynx, it makes the color even lighter.

But I saw that her nose is not evenly colored, it looks like it has a lighter spot on half of it. Can she be a tortie? What colors are her parents?


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes her nose and her feet are definitely not evenly colored. I think I remember the breeder saying something about her being bicolor or something about white. Does that sound right? I know that the breeder tries to specialize in bicolor cats, so maybe that is it. Her parents are both Oriental Shorthairs. I have pictures of them somewhere but I can't find them right now. If I remember correctly, her mom was a brown/white bicolor. I did find the pictures of some of her siblings:














































I love their big ears! As you can see, there was one more pointed kitten besides my Maya, but most of them will be registered as Oriental Shorthairs.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok, well then it's most probably bicolor, as the breeder said. That can also explain why she is so light, she might have white spotting in har face, and that in combination with chocolate lynx gives a very light colored cat. It will take time before her markings show properly.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay....so there is such a thing as a bicolor Siamese? I think that's what the breeder said but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

amaranth said:


> Okay....so there is such a thing as a bicolor Siamese? I think that's what the breeder said but I can't remember for sure.


'

I don't bicolor is approved in the Siamese but it is in the Oriental Shorthair and since Oriental Shorthairs can produce colorpoint offspring it sure is possible to produce colorpoint and white offspring.

Here's a tortie colorpoint with white spotting (a Devon Rex): http://www.rodanejlikans.com/Foto%20200 ... vianca.jpg


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

In FIFe (Féderation International Féline) a siamese with white spot is called Seychellios. It's a recently recognized breed. I don't know if it is recognized in TICA or CFA, though...


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of your help and patience, everyone! I found this in the TICA standard for Siamese: 

Particolor points will have various markings of color and white throughout the body...All awards are withheld if there are patches of white in the points, except in particolor points.

It will be interesting to see what she's registered as when her papers come. Thanks again


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What a beauty! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her :heart


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

I know that this is an old thread, but I just HAD to comment on your precious kitty! She is so beautiful! I have a wonderful Siamese myself, my beloved Clementine Sushi, and I just love all of the "Oriental-style" kitties! I love the photo of your little one with her mama. 

What did her papers end up saying? Purrs,


----------

